# Still working



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

after all those years, I love seeing stuff from yesteryear.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> after all those years, I love seeing stuff from yesteryear.


Those are cool,are they mercury vapor?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

No.....whale oil...:whistling2:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You still see a lot of those in Toronto, but with a curly arm. They are a mix of metal halide and HPS.


----------



## natural (Sep 6, 2011)

Took down one of the same vintage to replace with a new one the other day. The old light worked fine was just old. Cautioned customer the new Chinese light that was replacing it would probably not work a year from now, we will see.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Those are cool,are they mercury vapor?


 There's still a whole area in the exclusive mansion hood that has those using 300 watt incadescant , that one was a merc.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

It will probably still be working long after the new LED streetlights burn out.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> after all those years, I love seeing stuff from yesteryear.


Thats an old gum drop fixture will most likely last another 50 years !


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Gotta love real craftsmanship. We sub-meter the shop with an A-base meter we pulled out of a house that was installed in the 40s, and I helped rebuilt a hydro electric power plant with a turbine/generator built in the 30s. It used babbit and wood (lignum vitae) bearings. Just awesome stuff. :thumbup:


----------

